# What does WSD really mean?



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I was looking at Domane geometry, specifically the 54cm sized 5.2, and the geometry for the non-WSD and WSD versions are identical. 

So, besides marketing and different paint, what is the difference between WSD and non-WSD bikes?


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

Possibly a different seat and narrower handlerbars. 

I noticed the same as well in the cannondale line for geometry. It was only the larger sizes 54+ that were any different.

My girlfriend just got a SuperSix 3, but opted for "normal" version versus the WSD - primarily because the liked the colors better. I got the saddle (Fizik Arrione) after we replaced it with a female saddle she prefers.


----------



## beachman50 (Sep 20, 2012)

Womem specific design


----------



## Pedal4Fun (Sep 21, 2009)

If you look back the new domane geometry or "H3" geometry has traditionally been the WSD geometry. This includes a slightly shorter top tube and longer headtube to account for women having statistically shorter torso length. A few years ago trek moved this geometry over to the men's line to provide a much more relaxed fit for male consumers. So really the men's or "unisex" domane and H3 bikes are WSD based geometry and not the other way around. I should point out that the mountain bikes and most of the town lifestyle bikes still enjoy distinctly women specific geo.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

beachman50 said:


> Womem specific design


you missed the point of the question...


----------



## slypx (Mar 26, 2011)

It's all about having a bike that can suits women better if they are not felling good on a men's bike. 

My wife has a Madone 5.2 2011 with WSD on a 47 cm frame that suits her better than men's size bike as she's 5'2" and 100 pounds on a (you guess it) a very small frame

Our bikes are here : Post your carbon Trek bikes here - Page 21

As for trek specifics, it's all here ... Women's collection - Feature tour - Trek Bicycle


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

with the exception of the 47cm size, looks like the frame sizing is the same for 50,52,54, and 56 between the two lines.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

exactly as irish posted...if she's on a 47 it has to be a WSD bike as there is no 'men's' bike in 47. if she was taller and rode a 50 or larger the frames would indeed be the same. the saddle, bars, and stem change for WSD and that's it.


----------

